
Apple releases Mac OS X 10.5.6 Update with lots of bug fixes - nickb
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3194
======
peter123
is anyone stuck at 'Configuring updates...' after you reboot? progress bar
doesn't move for like 1/2 hr.

~~~
brihas
I had the same problem, and called Apple support. They said they have been
getting calls about it all day. The solution is as follows:

Turn off your computer (don't worry it is safe to do so).

Restart and log in.

Go to /Library/Updates/ and delete the Mac OSX Update folder.

Use the standalone installer to update your system. You can find it at
<http://support.apple.com/downloads/>

